# Bubble-Top



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

yo heres another build.. i got no fucken idea wut to do with it yet.. all i know is dat i wanna lock it all up.. but it might come out bustin a 3.. critisizm is always appreciated.. so..

[attachmentid=412086][attachmentid=412087][attachmentid=412088]


HIT DIS MUTHAFUCKER UP!!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

fuckin wit the height..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

gonna look good, i already know it :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

it would look sick black :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

That last pic looks the best. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

gonna look good all locked up.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

for reference for you.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Good Choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Any way you choose to build your '61 is guaranteed to be hellova :biggrin: ; I have three under construction: a ragtop SS drenched in tutone gold hues, flat brown engine block matching the detailed interior w/ customized seat patterns, Pegasus gold D's w/ 3-prong knockoffs wrapped in lo-pro whitewall tires; and two Don Nicholson hardtops: an orange-&-white SS w/ detailed interior layin' low on Hoppin' Hydros 2-pc. chrome D's w/ painted inner discs, & a radical lowrod transformed into a 2-seat roadster sittin' on Pegasus chrome 32's wrapped in some ultra lo-pro tires (this '61 undergoes the most surgery, and will be well worth it once done!). No pix to post as yet  but it's on the way so look out!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 5 2006, 09:39 PM~4557105
> *yo heres another build.. i got no fucken idea wut to do with it yet.. all i know is dat i wanna lock it all up.. but it might come out bustin a 3.. critisizm is always appreciated.. so..
> 
> [attachmentid=412086][attachmentid=412087][attachmentid=412088]
> ...


I fuck with it,just on a different scale. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: nice ride


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

dats still 1 of da cleanest bubble-tops around.. mad props homie..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

any new pics cadi luva :wave:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 6 2006, 07:14 PM~4561285
> *any new pics cadi luva :wave:
> *


nah meng.. im at werk right now.. i werk 12 hr shifts dis whole weekend.. luckily im behind da desk cuz da weather out here is fucken horrible... dont worry dey gone come.. besides ima kinda strategic so if u wanna see wuts to come first u can hit up a previous build..   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 6 2006, 12:19 PM~4561322
> *nah meng.. im at werk right now.. i werk 12 hr shifts dis whole weekend.. luckily im behind da desk cuz da weather out here is fucken horrible... dont worry dey gone come.. besides ima kinda strategic so if u wanna see wuts to come first u can hit up a previous build..      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ok


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Anything else in the works other than this :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 6 2006, 07:25 PM~4561370
> *Anything else in the works other than this :biggrin:
> *


  
Builds


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cant wait to see " King Hater " :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 6 2006, 07:33 PM~4561425
> *Cant wait to see " King Hater " :thumbsup:
> *


damn u just puttin muh shyt out dere.. huh.. nah just playing.. heres a lil something.. its in da werks.. loong time werks.. cuz dat grill gone be time consuming..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 6 2006, 12:57 PM~4561568
> *damn u just puttin muh shyt out dere.. huh.. nah just playing.. heres a lil something.. its in da werks.. loong time werks.. cuz dat grill gone be time consuming..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 6 2006, 08:08 PM~4561642
> *:biggrin:
> *


BIG BODIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

That would be very sweet if you did it like this. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looks kinda hard though.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 6 2006, 02:57 PM~4561568
> *damn u just puttin muh shyt out dere.. huh.. nah just playing.. heres a lil something.. its in da werks.. loong time werks.. cuz dat grill gone be time consuming..
> *


i'm redoing the grill mold, and when it's done i'll send you another one


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 7 2006, 05:11 PM~4567159
> *i'm redoing the grill mold, and when it's done i'll send you another one
> *


daaamn thanks homie.. dat is fucken OUTSTANDING.. lemme know when its ready so i can put in an order for something and u can just throw it in dere.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 6 2006, 08:31 PM~4561755
> *That would be very sweet if you did it like this. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks kinda hard though.
> *


yuh most likely it aint gunna be ganstah-leaned.. i take advantage wen the kits bring suspension i can fuk wit.. i only drop cars wen dey got the 'promo' looking undercarriage and even den i cut the front out so atleast the front can be up.. i fucken HATE it wen a LOWRIDER is slammed all around.. just my .02..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 7 2006, 11:54 AM~4567611
> *yuh most likely it aint gunna be ganstah-leaned.. i take advantage wen the kits bring suspension i can fuk wit.. i only drop cars wen dey got the 'promo' looking undercarriage and even den i cut the front out so atleast the front can be up.. i fucken HATE it wen a LOWRIDER is slammed all around.. just my .02..
> *


shit that used to be the only way to show, nowadays, it's all about showing off the undies


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2006, 01:23 AM~4569610
> *shit that used to be the only way to show, nowadays, it's all about showing off the undies
> *


i dont wanna seem narrow-minded.. i luv lookin at all builds.. no matter scale, type of car.. its all good homie.. but i got a certain standard for muh builds.. i build it the same way i would want it to look if it was a 1:1.. i dont really like the kandys, or the murals, but muh shyt would have crazy pin striping, patterns, and gold leafing... haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn last year.. erybody had suggestions for muh builds.. "fuk dat its 2006.. fuk dat cadi luva ******"..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

white and blue!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

same car










:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some progress.. just glued da muthafukuhz on.. still gotta fill in the gaps.. i know it looks like it aint gunna werk but dont worry.. i got this.. dats y its a build-up topic.. behind the scenes shyt.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=417962]
[attachmentid=417961]
[attachmentid=417958]

any got pics of a HT with skirts n no continental kit?.. thanks..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 7 2006, 09:11 PM~4570629
> *white and blue!
> 
> 
> ...


this ride is from oxnard,ca. my hometown.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some updates.. dont know wut color to do in the side trim.. its gone have to match the int.. and maybe the engine block too.. we'll see..


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Good Start! can't wait to see when it's done :thumbsup: NICEEEEE!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight so heres da progress on da skirts.. dis is how I DO IT!!!.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=419274]

[attachmentid=419278]

[attachmentid=419280]


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

cant wait till you get some more progress pics of the skirts :biggrin: man :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jan 12 2006, 01:46 AM~4597364
> *cant wait till you get some more progress pics of the skirts  :biggrin: man  :thumbsup:
> *


dey look better now though.. huh.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

bummer that only the vert came with skirts


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

do the side light blue. everybody always goes white!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 11 2006, 06:10 PM~4597052
> *iight so heres da progress on da skirts.. dis is how I DO IT!!!..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=419274]
> ...


 :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 Kewl! Is that how you did the skirts on your 64 imp?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 12 2006, 02:57 AM~4597888
> *bummer that only the vert came with skirts
> *


only da vert?..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 12 2006, 03:06 AM~4597968
> *do the side light blue. everybody always goes white!!
> *


sounds good to me.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 12 2006, 05:48 AM~4599676
> *:0  Kewl!  Is that how you did the skirts on your 64 imp?
> *


you know it boss.. these are gunna come out better though.. now dat i had some practice.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 11 2006, 11:40 PM~4600100
> *only da vert?..
> *


yup


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 12 2006, 02:31 PM~4601277
> *yup
> *


i dont get it homie??..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 12 2006, 05:09 PM~4604175
> *i dont get it homie??..
> *


only the convertible kit comes with skirts. the hardtop has no skirts with it.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 12 2006, 03:57 PM~4604551
> *only the convertible kit comes with skirts. the hardtop has no skirts with it.
> *


thank you.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight some progress.. da skirts almost done.. still need a shave and another coat of paint.. plus da clear.. i luv dis fucken color.. wait till ya see da d's.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=421994]

[attachmentid=421995]

[attachmentid=422002]


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

TIGT PAINT JOB!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 13 2006, 02:57 PM~4613068
> *iight some progress.. da skirts almost done.. still need a shave and another coat of paint.. plus da clear.. i luv dis fucken color.. wait till ya see da d's.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=421994]
> ...



Nice color and I see pics of the dish has been painted. Nice werk!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 14 2006, 12:00 AM~4613509
> *Nice color and I see pics of the dish has been painted.  Nice werk!
> *


u tryna cheat.. huh cuhz.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=422300]

[attachmentid=422303]

[attachmentid=422309]

[attachmentid=422322]


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Love that color! Looks like off to a nice start....


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Its all coming together real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 14 2006, 05:50 AM~4615676
> *Its all coming together real nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie.. 1 thing though.. i ran out of da paint.. i was using an 100ml spray can from tamiya.. so dis bitch is gunna just sit until i get some more paint.. i got the belly, and engine block painted.. so i might be able to put dat together.. ill see wuzuh mañana..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=423314]


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

that 61 is coming along coo, are you planin on painting the skirts a diferent color?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

chrome the skirts! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 15 2006, 06:20 AM~4622840
> *chrome the skirts! :biggrin:
> *


nah dey just needed to be sanded down... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight need help with the name... this is wut i got..     

Blue Collar
Bubble-Top Blues
Blueberry Yum Yum
Midnight Blues


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Blueberry Yum Yum :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Midnight Blues :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 15 2006, 11:05 PM~4628600
> *Blueberry Yum Yum  :biggrin:
> *


 x2 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 15 2006, 08:05 PM~4628600
> *Blueberry Yum Yum  :biggrin:
> *


that's gangsta!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 15 2006, 09:27 PM~4629457
> *that's gangsta!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

muh wife came up wit midnight blues.. and i leaning forward blueberry yum yum.. its dat i already got a car named 'Blackberry'.. so i thought it would be wak to have another name wit berry it in.. it is ganstah though.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

damn cadi how many builds you got now? you been cranking them out since you joined the site!!!! good job. shit I wish I could knockem out that fast. :biggrin: 

also where you getting your rims from? I've got a couple sets of those rims but their one piece only. I'm still using the og two piece pegasus cuz I came up on a grip of them but I like those new two piece ones too.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 15 2006, 11:27 PM~4630451
> *damn cadi how many builds you got now? you been cranking them out since you joined the site!!!! good job. shit I wish I could knockem out that fast. :biggrin:
> 
> also where you getting your rims from? I've got a couple sets of those rims but their one piece only. I'm still using the og two piece pegasus cuz I came up on a grip of them but I like those new two piece ones too.
> *


I WISH I COULD TOO  :tears:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 16 2006, 06:27 AM~4630451
> *damn cadi how many builds you got now? you been cranking them out since you joined the site!!!! good job. shit I wish I could knockem out that fast. :biggrin:
> 
> also where you getting your rims from? I've got a couple sets of those rims but their one piece only. I'm still using the og two piece pegasus cuz I came up on a grip of them but I like those new two piece ones too.
> *


i got 9 builds so far.. also got da 61 imp, a big body, and a 62 HT imp in da werks.. i only been buildin models since last feb. been knocking out 1 ery month and a half or so.. i get alot of free time in da military.. 

i been on dis site since early 2003.. i became a member somewhere in late 2003.. muh other names on here wuz 'WineMaster 92' and 'SICC Roadmaster' when i still had muh real fucken car.. building models got interesting after just recently.. sort-of like rough drafts of a real lo-lows.. 

i get ALL muh modeling supplies from SCALELOWS.COM..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 16 2006, 11:33 AM~4633423
> *i got 9 builds so far.. also got da 61 imp, a big body, and a 62 HT imp in da werks.. i only been buildin models since last feb. been knocking out 1 ery month and a half or so.. i get alot of free time in da military..
> 
> i been on dis site since early 2003.. i became a member somewhere in late 2003.. muh other names on here wuz 'WineMaster 92' and 'SICC Roadmaster' when i still had muh real fucken car.. building models got interesting after just recently.. sort-of like rough drafts of a real lo-lows..
> ...


62 HT...Can't wait to see that bad boy... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 17 2006, 05:03 AM~4637830
> *62 HT...Can't wait to see that bad boy... :biggrin:
> *


me neither.. its gone be a minute though..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

fuk it.. its gone be 'Midnight Blues'.. anyone feel free to use the other names for any of ur builds..


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

good job


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

aint much.. just posting something until i get muh shyt in.. :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

the muthafucken CHROME..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some more paint.. the skirts r done.. dey didnt come out as good as the 64.. but deyll look better wit some foil.. and i got a new paint stand.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

thats what im talkin bout


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks cool.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

nice.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2006, 01:02 AM~4698588
> *looks cool.
> *


x2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 26 2006, 03:37 AM~4707072
> *x2
> *


x3!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

coming along good now


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some progress..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some more..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Did you clear the body?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 27 2006, 10:12 PM~4718379
> *Did you clear the body?
> *


not yet cuhz.. ill prolly get dat tooken care of in a few.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

tip for ya man, since you're still learning and all-run a blade along the seam/mold lines of the parts like the exhaust to smooth it out


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 27 2006, 11:10 PM~4718771
> *tip for ya man, since you're still learning and all-run a blade along the seam/mold lines of the parts like the exhaust to smooth it out
> *


thanks cuhz.. is dat all people notice..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

sorry bro, I'm not real good about compliments, I need to work on that. The engine looks real good and that dark blue is damn nice. Mock it up on some rims.

I always bring up the mold lines because that's the first things that judges notice. I barely left any on the 65 Bonney trans and they still pointed it out.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 28 2006, 12:05 AM~4719329
> *sorry bro, I'm not real good about compliments, I need to work on that.  The engine looks real good and that dark blue is damn nice.  Mock it up on some rims.
> 
> I always bring up the mold lines because that's the first things that judges notice.  I barely left any on the 65 Bonney trans and they still pointed it out.
> *


thanks for the tip.. you know i listen to the pros.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookin Good


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i fucked it up.. n junked it :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 




























JUST KIDDING!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


[attachmentid=441374]

[attachmentid=441375]

[attachmentid=441376]

[attachmentid=441377]


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 30 2006, 03:23 AM~4730829
> *i fucked it up.. n junked it :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


damn either nobody liked da joke.. or nobody liked da pics.. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i think you should put some chrome d's on


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

found some ganstah pics of a bubble-top interior.. muh shyt is on hold till it looks something like it.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 6 2006, 11:13 PM~4790164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


well atleast.. ima FUCKEN try.. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 6 2006, 05:23 PM~4790246
> *well atleast.. ima FUCKEN try..  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


HEY HOMIE NOBDY IS PERFECT.  LIKE I DO "I DO MY BEST & IF THEY DON'T LIKE IT THEN THEY CAN SUCK IT"


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

here are some updates.. i was lookin for a blue sharpie to do the centers of the seats.. ima end up using masking tape and spray paint.. i also painted the side trim.. lemme know wussup.. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

its coming together :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 19 2006, 03:28 AM~4877361
> *its coming together :thumbsup:  :0
> *


BTW.. u got AIM??..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn, got all the parts layed out and organized, lol.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 18 2006, 08:44 PM~4877492
> *u got AIM??..
> *


  naw man


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 19 2006, 03:49 AM~4877538
> * naw man
> *


fuk it..

nice truck.. luvin da black on black..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 18 2006, 08:52 PM~4877560
> *fuk it..
> 
> nice truck.. luvin da black on black..
> *


Thanks....


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

looking nice, any more progress?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Mar 7 2006, 12:34 PM~4992772
> *looking nice, any more progress?
> *


been having some trouble with paintin the side trim.. im done with just skipping shyt dat gives me trouble and throwing builds together.. wen i get it done.. ill get it done..


----------



## ZenithStyle (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

That car is coming along great cant what to see it when you r done. Im digging the blue


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

um hello ive been lookin for that kit where did you get it :0


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 10 2006, 12:17 AM~5012596
> *um hello ive been lookin for that kit where did you get it  :0
> *


eBay homie.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

hoppin hydros


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

finally had some luck wit da side trim..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Mar 11 2006, 07:58 PM~5026306
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


u think it needs more clear??.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 11 2006, 01:28 PM~5026434
> *u think it needs more clear??..  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yup and some chrome foil :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 11 2006, 08:53 PM~5026548
> *yup and some chrome foil :biggrin:
> *


da foil is next.. da paint in the side trim is revell enamel paint from da lil bottles.. will da clear dry ok over it??.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 11 2006, 03:11 PM~5026642
> *da foil is next.. da paint in the side trim is revell enamel paint from da lil bottles.. will da clear dry ok over it??..  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yep, it should do fine


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 11 2006, 09:27 PM~5026724
> *yep, it should do fine
> *


and if it doesnt werk n fucks up my paint.. where exactly is it dat u live??.. j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 11 2006, 03:34 PM~5026763
> *and if it doesnt werk n fucks up my paint.. where exactly is it dat u live??.. j/k  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAY far away from where you are!! lol


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 11 2006, 01:11 PM~5026642
> *da foil is next.. da paint in the side trim is revell enamel paint from da lil bottles.. will da clear dry ok over it??..  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :nono: its gunna fuck your shit up


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 11 2006, 03:57 PM~5026895
> *:nono: its gunna fuck your shit up
> *


Clear will be fine over foil.. Lots of people do the foil work before clear..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 11 2006, 10:03 PM~5026923
> *Clear will be fine over foil.. Lots of people do the foil work before clear..
> *


not da foil.. da enamel paint in da side trim.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 11 2006, 02:03 PM~5026923
> *Clear will be fine over foil.. Lots of people do the foil work before clear..
> *


im talking about the white part he painted with enamel paint and if he spray it with clear Lacquer it wont be fine


----------

